# Slooow Website



## jkirasich (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone else notice that AAPC's website is extrememly slow most often?  My computer at work and home both load other websites significantly faster than AAPC's website and at times when you are trying to locate an answer to a coding question on the forum, it takes forever to load.  Just looking for feedback regarding this issue and if it occurs for most people.  Thanks!


----------



## coding4fun (Jan 27, 2011)

*slooow website*

It is very frustrating but I think something which we are going to have to deal with for a bit.  I spoke with AAPC in regards to the website being slow and was advised that they are aware of the problem and are in process of updating website.  It appears that the website was not prepared for all of the users and is overloaded.  We still provide each other a wealth of info and will have to be patient for getting to and from other areas.  Happy Coding!


----------



## dentfam (Jan 27, 2011)

*Slow Website*

Yes, I have the same issue and it's very frustrating.  I usually code a chart in between the time it takes to load the page.


----------



## jyotirvora (Jan 27, 2011)

yes indeed its v slow


----------



## jkirasich (Feb 1, 2011)

I am just glad it is not just me.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------

